
Why Wind Power Isn't the Answer - eggy
https://www.city-journal.org/wind-power-is-not-the-answer
======
uberman
For context, the author (Robert Bryce) has traditionally been opposed to
renewable energy.

The institutes he has worked for (The Manhattan Institute and The Institute
for Energy Research) have been funded by Exxon and the Koch family.

He is alleged to have said :

 _" I love cold beer and air conditioning, and the only things that can bring
that to the American consumer are oil, coal and natural gas"_

That probably will not come as a surprise should you read the article.

